# quick question. needs quick answer please



## jermz (Oct 8, 2009)

*NOOB QUESTION*.

When I got my gun they kept the mags, My local ammo shop has two cz85 magazines. I was told that CZ85 magazine will fit in a CZ75. OK, but does that mean a CZ85 mag will fit in my CZ75B SA.? Or just older Pre B CZs.

Thanks guys.


----------



## thelonerang3r (Jul 30, 2009)

Why did they keep the mags? Who are they? Would you buy a car if "they" kept the seats? Just what popped into my head.


----------



## jermz (Oct 8, 2009)

I live in New jersey. They had to keep the mags because they were hi cap.


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

From the CZ-USA site...



> *Q: "Will a CZ 75 magazine work in a CZ 85?"*
> A: Yes, the CZ 75 and 85 are basically the same pistol, the CZ 85 just has ambidextrous controls





> *Q: "I bought a CZ 75B but my friend has a CZ 75. What does the B stand for?" *
> A: The B stands for "firing pin block safety". The block guards against accidental discharge by "blocking" the firing pin at all times unless the trigger is pulled.


----------



## cz75luver (Nov 9, 2009)

Generally speaking, most CZ 75 type pistols can use the 75 mags meaning from the Rami's through the compacts (P-01, PCR, etc.) to the SP-01's. The P-07 is the only one that differs.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

jermz said:


> I live in New jersey. They had to keep the mags because they were hi cap.


Sounds like a crappy dealer to me. Why are they even stocking something illegal for their area.

It sounds to me like they wanted some free "Illegal Hi Cap's" for themselves.

How much did they knock off the price to offset the fact you bought a non functional gun? I am betting zero.

Let this purchase be a lesson regarding what not to do in the future.

Good luck.

tumbleweed


----------



## rfawcs (Feb 11, 2006)

TOF said:


> Sounds like a crappy dealer to me. Why are they even stocking something illegal for their area.
> 
> It sounds to me like they wanted some free "Illegal Hi Cap's" for themselves.
> 
> ...


He (the buyer) may not have had a choice. The high-capacity magazine ban is a state-wide restriction. You have to take possession of a handgun in your state of residence, so if the firearm comes with a "high-capacity" magazine, any dealer in the state would not legally be able to include the magazine.

I saw that at the gun show here in MD this weekend. Plenty of new AK-47 style rifles for sale there; the source of the firearms included one 30-round magazine with each rifle, each mag by definition not legal for sale in MD. So, the rifles were being sold without a mag. Sucks, but that's life in the People's Democratic Republic.


----------



## jermz (Oct 8, 2009)

They actually ordered me 2 10 round magazine free of charge. Unfortunately the magazines are on back order and they said it would take a week or so. I went to a local shop that had the 15 round mags for the CZ85. I just bought them and they do fit perfectly.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

jermz said:


> They actually ordered me 2 10 round magazine free of charge. Unfortunately the magazines are on back order and they said it would take a week or so. I went to a local shop that had the 15 round mags for the CZ85. I just bought them and they do fit perfectly.


Are you saying that Mass stores can't sell a gun with hi cap mags but can sell you hi cap mags if you are not purchasing a gun???


----------



## jermz (Oct 8, 2009)

The magazine limit in New Jersey is 15. You can order the CZ with the 10 round mags, but the one I bought had the 17 round mags with them. So they had to keep them.


----------



## knoxrocks222 (May 1, 2008)

makes me appreciate tennessee where i can carry my 33 round mag for my glock 26 in my coat pocket as a back up

those cz's are very nice guns though


----------

